# Therapist/Psychiatrist Recommendations



## canadianincairo (Sep 22, 2015)

Dear all,

I am feeling a bit under the weather and can probably use the services of a therapist or psychiatrist. It's nothing major but just mild chronic depression that has gotten ahold of me for the past few years. Is there anyone you can recommend? What are the prices like?

Thank you.


----------



## thebends (May 13, 2010)

Have you tried esma3ly.com ? It's free and they have a Canadian on their staff who handles most expats. Get better soon


----------

